# Fisch mit haken im mund



## Niklas (16. Sep. 2009)

Ich wollte gestern einen 55 cm karpfen aus meinem garteinteich fischen. Da ich finde das er zu groß für den gartenteich ist. DEabei nahm ich eine angel ( kerscher geht nicht). Er hat auch sofort zugebissen ,doch nach 1 minute riss die schnur .Jetzt schwimmt der karpfen mit einem haken 1meter schnur und einem mini __ blei durch den teich. Was soll ich machen???


----------



## Barbor (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Hallo


Was wolltest du denn mit dem Fisch machen..( Essen ) ?
Warum ging der Käscher nicht?

......


----------



## Jürgen W (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Normalerweise soll so ein Haken
nach einer weile verrotten


----------



## koifischfan (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*



> Normalerweise soll so ein Haken
> nach einer weile verrotten


:shock An was dachtest du? Zwei bis zwölf Jahre?

Ich würde es mit einer __ Senke versuchen. Hänge sie 20-30 cm ins Wasser und füttere. Jetzt sollte sich ein Großteil der Fische darin/darüber sammeln. Hebe sie aber langsam an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Hi Nik,

wenn der Haken irgendwo im Maulbereich hängt besteht eigentlich kein Problem für den Karpfen. Fische werden dort hängende Einzelhaken eigentlich recht schnell und problemlos wieder los. Allerdings liegt der Haken dann im Teich rum und kann sich im schlimmsten Fall in/durch die Folie bohren. Lange Schnurreste am Haken, die sich irgendwo verheddern können sind das größere Problem für den Fisch.

@Koifischfan: das will ich mal sehen, wie man einen fast 60cm langen Karpfen (der seine 3 Kilo wiegt) mit einer Köderfischsenke fängt. Der spurtet bei der ersten Bewegung der __ Senke los und hat die 20cm Randbereich im Bruchteil einer Sekunde überwunden.

Für einen normalen Kescher gilt übrigens dasselbe. Es ist schon problematisch so ein Viech in den Kescher zu bekommen während er noch ausgepowert an der Angel hängt (und sich deswegen kaum bewegt)

Probier das angeln in 1-2 Tagen noch einmal, dann aber mit einer stabileren Schnur

MfG Frank


----------



## Niklas (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Ich habe versucht die Schnur um einen Wobbler zu bringen hat gedauert , aber nach 10 min habe ich es geschafft .der karpfen ist sofort in die serrosen geflüchtet die schnur konnte aber diesmal nicht reißen weil ich eine sehr stabile schnur benutzt habe. Nun habe ich den karpfen draussen nur as soll ich mit ihm jetzt machen???


----------



## Eugen (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

ganz einfach :
http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0o8/Karpfen/Rezepte.html

da sind ein par guterezepte bei


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Hallo!

Was ist das denn für ein Ansatz: Erst mit viel Mühe den Karpfen fangen und danach überlegen, was man damit nun tut??? Hier gilt doch der meistgegebene Rat hier im Forum: Erst fragen, dann Antworten studieren und sich für eine der Alternativen entscheiden.

Ist hier denn niemand mit einem großen Teich, der dem Karpfen ein neues Zuhause geben kann???


----------



## herbi (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Servus Nick,... (ich nen dich etz einfach so!)

Du wolltest den Karpfen aus dem Teich habe da er dir zu groß war für diesen!

Dann solltest du dir aber vorher überlegen was du damit anfängst wenn du ihn raus hast!

*Tipp:*

Anscheinend bist du kein "geprüfter" Angler! Wenn du einen Angler im Bekanntenkreis hast, dann weis der was zu tun ist! 

Oder du versuchst den Fisch in einen GRÖSSEREN TEICH mit Erlaubnis des Besitzer Umzusiedeln,...! Dort wird er bestimmt sein Gnadenbrot erhalten,....!

Oder du rufst den nächsten TA an....


Ohne dich und andere ( Nachahmer) angreifen zu wollen! *Solche Aktionen sollten VORHER SEHR GUT GEPLANT SEIN!!!!*


----------



## Testpilot (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Ja ist denn schon April??


----------



## herbi (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

@ Timo,...


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Ne September ham wir ... warum fragste ?


----------



## Niklas (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

ich bin angler habe den karpfen jetzt in einem kleinen becken um den schlamgeschmack raus zu machen wir in 5 tagen gegessen


----------



## Franzel5 (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Hallo,

Du bist Angler?? 

Nach Deinen Fragen hoffe ich dann, du weißt auch noch wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet und das Du es dann auch so durchführen kannst.

Ansonsten frage lieber jemanden der es kann.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## herbi (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Servus,...


Nik1802 schrieb:


> ich bin angler habe den karpfen jetzt in einem kleinen becken um den schlamgeschmack raus zu machen wir in 5 tagen gegessen




Na dann Guten Appetit.....

Bin raus,.....:crazy


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*



weiß man als Angler nicht, wie stark die Angelschnur sein sollte für einen kapitalen Karpfen?? 

( wenns denn nur kein kapitaler Hirsch ist....:__ nase )
ich leg mir jetzt mal einen troll-schutzanzug an, ich  glaub den brauch ich


----------



## canis (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

als angler weisst du sicher auch, dass du den karpfen wohl kaum mit einem wobbler gefangen hast... das ist ein raubfischköder.

LG
David


----------



## JoergK (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Ja und, wieso nicht 

Das ist sicher ein Korea-Raubkarpfen (Opsariichthys bidens)..

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Niklas (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

ich habe doch beim ersten mal die schnur durchgerissen und dan habe ich versucht die schnur (ca 1 m ) um den wobbler zu wickeln der karpfen hat nicht auf den wobbler gebissen


----------



## Alex45525 (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Von einem der loszog, um Schnur zu fangen, an derem Ende ein Fisch hing...

What a Concept!

Nichts für ungut!

...Duck und wech!


----------



## Eugen (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*



Nik1802 schrieb:


> ...um den wobbler zu wickeln der karpfen hat nicht auf den wobbler gebissen



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wobbler_(Angeln)

unser Nik ist halt ein echter Profi


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fisch mit haken im mund*

Bei soviel Tierfreundlichkeit und Ahnung kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Typischer Fall von erstmal machen und dann anfangen nachzudenken. Tut mir leid, aber dafür fehlt mir jedes Verständnis.

P.S. Unabhängig davon, dass ich Angler bin: Die richtige Reihenfolge wäre wohl (gewesen): 
1. Wissen, was mit dem Karpfen passieren soll
2. Schlau machen, welche Schnurstärke sinnvoll ist
3. Waidgerecht und ohne Tierquälerei umsetzen oder verwerten
:dumm


----------

